# New Model "Limited Edition" Classic Bamboo



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Just thought you guys might want to see my latest PS-1 Pocket Shooter. They kind of remind me of bamboo fly rods and Howard Hill bows of yesteryear. Both on my favorite list of things.


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is fantastic. Well done. How is bamboo to work with?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And with the Bamboo, you can keep the grip narrow and yet have the fork some wider, because of the strength. Very nice work Palian. -- Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Bautiful, Pallan! It does remind me of my Hill Wesley Special.







Did you make it out of one of those bamboo lam cutting boards or did you laminate it yourself?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Bautiful, Pallan! It does remind me of my Hill Wesley Special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tensile strength of Bamboo is far superior to steel. I love my Bamboo Pocket Shooter at only 3/8 inch thickness by 2-1/2 inch wide and 4-1/4 inches long it fits neatly in my shirt pocket or any pocket. Some months ago while at Kohls there was a Bamboo cutting board on sale for 10 dollars and I made 8 pocket shooter from it. It is a pleasure hand carving Bamboo. I whittled my first one with a Boker Tree Brand Whittiling knife. No finish was used and cutting boards are water proof anyway.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice











pallan65 said:


> Just thought you guys might want to see my latest PS-1 Pocket Shooter. They kind of remind me of bamboo fly rods and Howard Hill bows of yesteryear. Both on my favorite list of things.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Pallan. JT


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

perfect work and craftmanship! lot of work in there! which maschines do u use? could u show them because i don´t know the english terms.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Pallan, heck of a job there Bud! Love the bamboo. Tough to work? Dusty? Stringy? Splitty?. I never worked Bamboo before. Very cool! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your very kind comments!!!







Let's see...some questions about the wood. I use pre-laminated bamboo that I cut into boards the width I use. I don't think it's anymore dusty than other wood, but then again, I do most of my work on a cylinder grinder. While working bamboo it tends to be a little stringy and can split off if say you bind up a file and tork it sideways while making a grove. Tools... on I just mentioned - cylinder grinder, belt sander, table saw, miter/chop saw, band saw, drill press, dremel tool. I'll try baumstamm put up some picks of machines later when I get time. Anything else is a "trade secret!"


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

great slingshot Pallan!!!! i couldnt agree more with you about the classic look..I have a howard hill bow _*and*_ a bamboo fly rod







you have inspired me, im gonna have to make one out of bamboo now.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

statikpunk said:


> great slingshot Pallan!!!! i couldnt agree more with you about the classic look..I have a howard hill bow _*and*_ a bamboo fly rod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR... you could just buy one from me :0)


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

They do look nice. How much are you wanting for one and what bands will be used?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Chuff said:


> They do look nice. How much are you wanting for one and what bands will be used?


Thank you Chuff!
My website has most all the information. If you need more contact me again.
My link

Would love to make one for you!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind comments!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you do the pictorial spread can you add a couple of cheeks like Baumstamm did. I would show mine, butt I dont want to shave it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> And with the Bamboo, you can keep the grip narrow and yet have the fork some wider, because of the strength. Very nice work Palian. -- Tex


Your right about that Tex. My Bamboo Shooters grip measures 3/4 inch wide by 3/8 thickness and fits just right in my hand. Bamboo is light and impressively strong but super ez to carve or shape. I have made smaller Bamboo Shooters than the one I had posted. In some cases smaller is better.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

what is a cylinder grinder?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> what is a cylinder grinder?


It is also known as a "spindle sander"... I am using a simple form that has different size, replaceable sanding drums that chuck into a drill press.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty excited to get one of these soon!

RIDE


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've just seen your magnetic lanyard and love it!


----------

